# هل سمعتم عن الطاقة الحرة



## gemm (29 مايو 2006)

أخوتي الاعزاء 
اثناء بحثي في الانترنيت حول مواضيع الطاقة وجدت موقعا يتكلم عن الطاقة الحرة 
وهي طاقة تخالف تماما كل المبادئ التي تعلمناها في مراحل التعليم في المدارس فمثلا يقول الموقع ان قانون انحفاظ الطاقة هو قانون غير صحيح . وبذلك فقد وضعوا تصميمات لاجهزة تولد الطاقة من لاشيء تقريبا .
فمن طاقة بسيطة جدا يمكنك انتاج طاقة هائلة وبدون حدود 
اسم الموقع :
http://sychogene.com/Technologies/FreeEnergy/Index.html
واذا رغبتم يوجد لدي القرص الخاص بهذه الشركة والموجود عليه كل التصميمات


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 مايو 2006)

نقرأ ونفكر ولنا عودة

أحب الجديد بارك الله فيك


----------



## المغربي- (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.
في الحقيقة لقد قرأت الكثير عن هدة الطاقة لقد قام العديد من المخترعين بأشياء كثيرة فمثلا هناك مشروع استخلاص الهيدروجين من الماء و من ثم استعماله كوقود في الحقيقة لقد قمت بصنع الدارة الكهربائية وتطبيقها لكنني لم أستطع أن أصلا إلى تلك النتائج التي يتحدثون عنها فبماأن هده الإختراعات لا تعتمد على تفسير علمي دقيق فإنه تبقى دائما الكثير من علامات الإسثفهام وأيضا الكثير من الأخطاء ونقص في المعلومات المقدمة ربما مقصودا ودلك للأسباب ربما من بينها لإطالت الجدل أو ربما لتشتيت اللأفكار وهدر الجهود ... شكرا.


----------



## التمام (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكراً على هذه المعلومات الجيدة والجديدة فانا اول مرة اسمع بها 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## makkacom (14 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

نعم أخي الكريم كيف أحصل على السيدي


----------



## محمد سعد رشاد (22 فبراير 2007)

هلم يا شباب لنبداء من جديد ولنفكر في الألة دائمة الحركة ولنترك العالم يبحث في المفيد ونبحث نحن عن الطاقة الحرة 
والزئبق الأحمر
وزر العفريت
هلم بنا يا شباب


----------



## makkacom (22 فبراير 2007)

أخواني الكرام

الموقع تم إغلاقة 

فمن تمكن من تحميل أي شيء منه فليضه في المنتدى


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (1 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.خالد1976 (2 مارس 2007)

*جازاك الله*

الزميل المهندس المحترم أرجو من حضرتكم إرسال القرص الخاص الحاوي على المخططات التفصيلية علي بريدي الخاص الموجود لديكم أو تحميله علي الموقع الكريم.علما" أني أملك الأقراص الإثنان الأولى لهذه الشركة !ولكن لأسباب مجهولة تم إغلاق هذه الشركة ?إذا أردتم أرسلت لكم نسخة منهم !راسلوني علي بريدي الموجود عندكم و بأسرع وقت 
ودمتم


----------



## فايد نصرالله (7 مارس 2007)

أخي العزيز الموقع لم يغلق ولكن يجب كتابة www قبل العنوان


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات وارجو تحميل السكوانه او اظهار بعض الرسومات التوضيحيه


----------



## Multisim9 (18 مارس 2007)

إخواني الكرام لقد اطلعت على إصدارات هذه الشبكة والحمد لله أنني اقتنيت بعض منالإختراعات المنشورة : 
وقد حملت واحد من هذه الإختراعات تحت عنوان :
إلى كل من لم تسنح له الفرصة , محرك كهربائي تلقائي الحركة؟؟؟؟ 
تحت هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40984
وإنشاء الله سأتابع تحميل باقي الملفات الضروريةعلى هذا المنتدى فمن أراد المتابعة فأنا جاهز.
طبعاً الشركة أسمها سايكوجين مقرها حلب في سورية فمن أراد أرقام الهواتف أو أي شيء آخر فليخبرني .


----------



## red Line (20 مارس 2007)

مشكوووور أخواني على كم المعلومات الذي طالما استفنا منه


----------



## Multisim9 (22 مارس 2007)

*سايوجين*

وإليكم هذه الصفحات التي حملتها من الموقع قبل أشهر 
:13:


----------



## الربع الخالي (10 أبريل 2007)

اشكركم على اهتمامكم


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

:12:جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه:12:


----------



## علاء الدين2 (11 يناير 2009)

نعم اخوتي الاعزاء انا من المتابعين لاخبار الطاقة الحرة وهناك ملفات ومواقع كثيرة تتكلم عن هذا الموضوع فكل ماعليك هو كتابة free energy ومن ثم البحث فهناك مولد كهرباء من الاثير ولكن يستخدم طاقة قليلة جدا مقارنة بما يولد, وايضا الهيدروجين,والمحرك المغناطيسي,والكهرباء الارضية حيث تستخدم فيها قطبين من النحاس والخارصين وغيرها الكثير كتوربين تسلا هذا العالم الفذ ,في هذا التوربين لا يستخدم الريش او الزعانف للدوران فمجرد ما تسلط عليه تيار هوائي او مائي فانه يدور وبسرعة عالية جدا......... وهناك الكثير .
حقيقة هي فرصة كبيرة لاجيالنا لتثبت وجودها وتفوقها فبعد ان كانت هذه العلوم محجوبة عنا اصبحت الان في متناول ايدينا فان كنا بقدر المسؤولية نهضنا بواقعنا لانها والله اشياء تمحق المستحيل وهي لقدرة للتحدي في تضاهي كل القوى
فهل انتم فاعلون يجب ان نقول للعالم باننا هنا اعيدو امجاد العرب بالعلم والتفوق


----------



## scc3012 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

الطاقة الحرة حقيقة و هي ليست من نسج الخيال ... الكهرباء التي نستعملها في المنازل هي كهرباء حرة لكنها ليست مجانية لأننا نزيل القطبية we kill our electric dipole لكن في هذا العلم القطبية تبقى حتى نحصل على الكهرباء المجانية ... احببت أن اضيف هذا البحث بالعربية للمزيد من المعلومات .


http://www.4shared.com/office/_7z_8PlK/FED.html


----------

